# Which American Restaurant Chains Might Go Under?



## High_Gravity

Which American Restaurant Chains Might Go Under? 









> TheStreet.com recently analyzed the Z-score (a formula that measures a company's financial health through factors such as working capital, total assets, total liabilities, market capitalization, sales, retained earnings and earnings before interest and taxes) of several chain restaurants to forecast the chances of the companies going bankrupt in the next two years.
> 
> The article points out that although stocks from companies like McDonald's, Chipotle and Starbucks are generally growing, restaurants like Sbarro's and Marie Callender's filed for bankruptcy this year.
> 
> Below is a list of which other chains (market capitalization of at least $100 million) might follow suit, from least risky to most risky:
> 
> 14. Red Robin
> 
> 13. Sonic
> 
> 12. Ruby Tuesday
> 
> 11. Carrols Restaurant Group (Pollo Tropical, Taco Cabana)
> 
> 10. Einstein Noah Restaurant Group
> 
> 9. O'Charley's (its namesake as well as Ninety Nine Restaurant and Stoney River Legendary Steaks)
> 
> 8. Ruth's Hospitality Group (Ruth's Chris Steak House, Mitchell's Fish Market)
> 
> 7. McCormick & Schmick's
> 
> 6. Bravo Brio Restaurant Group (BRAVO! Cucina Italiana and BRIO Tuscan Grille)
> 
> 5. Domino's Pizza
> 
> 4. DineEquity (IHOP, Applebee's)
> 
> 3. Morton's Restaurant Group
> 
> 2. Wendy's/Arby's
> 
> 1. Denny's
> 
> Learn more about the financial struggles of the individual chains at TheStreet.com.



Which American Restaurant Chains Might Go Under?


----------



## Zona

Cracker barrel?


----------



## syrenn

Mortons. 

Its one of my favorite places.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> Mortons.
> 
> Its one of my favorite places.



I'm glad Church's Chicken isn't on the list, I would throw a fit.


----------



## uscitizen

Applebees?

It deserves to go under, serving steaks and no baked potatoes!


----------



## elvis

Long John Silvers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.


----------



## FuelRod

8 of the 11 aren't in my market.  That's half the problem right there.


----------



## midcan5

You buy what I make, I work, I buy what you do for a living, you work, we all support each other, we all work.  The Japanese do it - Americans believe in a magical market of freedom. What is so friggin hard to understand here. Oh, sorry, I forgot about corporations that control markets, build cheap over there, and control our congress. Darn, I must be getting old I keep forgetting the obvious America today.

"In corporate culture, keiretsu refers to a uniquely Japanese form of corporate organization. A keiretsu is a grouping or family of affiliated companies that form a tight-knit alliance to work toward each other's mutual success. The keiretsu system is also based on an intimate partnership between government and businesses. It can best be understood as the intricate web of relationships that links banks, manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors with the Japanese government.

These ironclad corporate alliances have caused much debate and have been called "government-sponsored cartels." While some think keiretsu are a menace to trade, others see them as a model for change. Features common to most keiretsu include "main bank," stable shareholding, and seconded directors. Some keiretsu concepts have no American parallel such as "general trading company." The keiretsu system is one of the profound differences between Japanese and US business structures."

What is keiretsu? - Definition from Whatis.com

Buy American = "Because Ford, GM and Chrysler conduct far more of their research, design, engineering, manufacturing and assembly work in the U.S. than foreign automakers do, buying a Ford, GM, or Chrysler supports almost three times as many jobs as buying the average foreign automobile. Some comparisons are even more striking. Buying a Ford supports 3.5 times more jobs than buying a Hyundai. Comparing a Honda and a Hyundai? Buying a Honda supports more than 2 times more jobs."

The Level Field Institute


----------



## strollingbones

High_Gravity said:


> Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.




what exactly is that green meat at arbys?

wendy's......i hope not


----------



## iamwhatiseem

RED ROBIN??

Better friggin not!!!


----------



## Wiseacre

The ones in California.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortons.
> 
> Its one of my favorite places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Church's Chicken isn't on the list, I would throw a fit.
Click to expand...



Ive never had churches chicken. ... why do you like it so much?


----------



## rightwinger

Like Sonic, Arby's and Wendy's.......hate to see them go


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.



Ya know, when you finally pass from this world the undertaker won't have to worry about "preserving" your remains, all the chemicals in the food you eat will have accomplished that.
The ancient Egyptians could learn a thing or two from that.


----------



## José

If Giordano's goes to shit I'm gonna fly a jumbo jet into the Sears Tower.






On February 18, 2011, Giordano's has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.  

Giordano's Pizzeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ringel05

José;3809589 said:
			
		

> If Giordano's goes to shit I'm gonna fly a jumbo jet into the Sears Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On February 18, 2011, Giordano's has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Giordano's Pizzeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bon voyage!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

José;3809589 said:
			
		

> If Giordano's goes to shit I'm gonna fly a jumbo jet into the Sears Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On February 18, 2011, Giordano's has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Giordano's Pizzeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



oh yeah....great place.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortons.
> 
> Its one of my favorite places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Church's Chicken isn't on the list, I would throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had churches chicken. ... why do you like it so much?
Click to expand...


I just love their Spicey Chicken and biscuits, you should try it and see.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3809589 said:
			
		

> If Giordano's goes to shit I'm gonna fly a jumbo jet into the Sears Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On February 18, 2011, Giordano's has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.
> 
> Giordano's Pizzeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I never had Giordanos but my girlfriend told me about it in California, its supposed to be really good.


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly is that green meat at arbys?
> 
> wendy's......i hope not
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any green meat at Arbys.


----------



## strollingbones

o come on high....dont be in denial...take the top off the bun....hold a piece of that meat up to the sun....the rims are green...i dont know what the hell it is...but it aint roast beast


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> o come on high....dont be in denial...take the top off the bun....hold a piece of that meat up to the sun....the rims are green...i dont know what the hell it is...but it aint roast beast


----------



## strollingbones

i double dog dare ya to do it....it's green and i dont want fucking horsey sauce either lol


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> i double dog dare ya to do it....it's green and i dont want fucking horsey sauce either lol



God damn it I love those roast beefs.


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i double dog dare ya to do it....it's green and i dont want fucking horsey sauce either lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it I love those roast beefs.
Click to expand...


Ya know if you started gradually replacing the fake food you consume with real food eventually you won't be able to even stomach the smell of the fake crap.  If not when you finally pass on we'll stick your preserved, petrified body up as a resting place for pigeons to roost on, just have to glue your feet to the pedestal.........


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i double dog dare ya to do it....it's green and i dont want fucking horsey sauce either lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it I love those roast beefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know if you started gradually replacing the fake food you consume with real food eventually you won't be able to even stomach the smell of the fake crap.  If not when you finally pass on we'll stick your preserved, petrified body up as a resting place for pigeons to roost on, just have to glue your feet to the pedestal.........
Click to expand...


I don't east Fast food everyday, just once or twice a week.


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn it I love those roast beefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know if you started gradually replacing the fake food you consume with real food eventually you won't be able to even stomach the smell of the fake crap.  If not when you finally pass on we'll stick your preserved, petrified body up as a resting place for pigeons to roost on, just have to glue your feet to the pedestal.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't east Fast food everyday, just once or twice a week.
Click to expand...


Okay, so you'll be somewhat flexible on the pedestal..........


----------



## Zander

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortons.
> 
> Its one of my favorite places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Church's Chicken isn't on the list, I would throw a fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had churches chicken. ... why do you like it so much?
Click to expand...


They use pigeons.


----------



## Dabs

There were some Red Robins in Ohio when I lived there, about 8 years ago. Now they are gone. Around my area, my town is rather large and we do have a Sonic, but two smaller towns nearby, both had a Sonic and both are now gone, within these past 6 months.
Applebee's is very popular here, I can't see that leaving us. And we have a Ruby Tuesday, I mostly like going there for this delicious drink they have called the Ruby Relaxer. But it's never really busy, the bar gets most of the business. But it is right off the interstate, so maybe that helps it stay in business.
I hate Denny's, but love IHOP, I have both nearby.
In fact, practically every restaurant on the list is near me, Arby's and Wendy's are less than 1/2 mile and O'Charley's is about 15 minutes away.


----------



## Ringel05

Dabs said:


> There were some Red Robins in Ohio when I lived there, about 8 years ago. Now they are gone. Around my area, my town is rather large and we do have a Sonic, but two smaller towns nearby, both had a Sonic and both are now gone, within these past 6 months.
> Applebee's is very popular here, I can't see that leaving us. And we have a Ruby Tuesday, I mostly like going there for this delicious drink they have called the Ruby Relaxer. But it's never really busy, the bar gets most of the business. But it is right off the interstate, so maybe that helps it stay in business.
> I hate Denny's, but love IHOP, I have both nearby.
> In fact, practically every restaurant on the list is near me, Arby's and Wendy's are less than 1/2 mile and O'Charley's is about 15 minutes away.



Red Robin had good burgers but you couldn't hear yourself think because of the level their "background" music was set at.  Applebees has been struggling in our area for a few years now but Rubies has a fairly loyal crowd.  
As for IHOP both my wife and I can't even stand the smell of the place and prefer Dennys.  We haven't eaten at a fast food "restaurant" in decades except recently my wife decided she wanted McDonalds, about a half an hour after finishing that meal she told me to shoot her if she ever did that again.  I can't wait........... (Just kidding) 
The closest O'Charleys is about 2 hours away down in Richmond.  Liked their food and they are willing to substitute.  I have them make a fried chicken salad but instead of fried chicken I have them substitute it with Buffalo chicken and a bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## AfroFogey

It would be nice if they all went  under.


----------



## LumpyPostage

Denny's is doing well in Japan.  Domino's is, sadly, the definition of American pizza throughout east Asia.


----------



## American Cowboy

High_Gravity said:


> Which American Restaurant Chains Might Go Under?



Obama Dog has Failed

Dem Burger has never made a profit

Liberal Pizza is taking money from the tax payers

Socialist Ice Cream Shop is going under too.

Capitlist Steakhouse is doing fine. Excellent steak and Chops


----------



## editec

I cannot speak to most of those cahins as I have never eaten at most of them.

But as to Sbarros?

Their food is shit.  It was shit 30 years ago, and it was shit last year, too.

One wonders how perveyors of food that bad  every achieved chain-restuarant  status to begin with.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Church's Chicken isn't on the list, I would throw a fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had churches chicken. ... why do you like it so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just love their Spicey Chicken and biscuits, you should try it and see.
Click to expand...


I assumed it was because you were blax




Popeye's be better, Church's be cheaper.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had churches chicken. ... why do you like it so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love their Spicey Chicken and biscuits, you should try it and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assumed it was because you were blax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye's be better, Church's be cheaper.
Click to expand...


Churchs Spicey Chicken is really good though and the specials are much better than Popeyes.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.



If Red Robin goes under I'm going down with the ship.


----------



## Paulie

American Cowboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which American Restaurant Chains Might Go Under?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Dog has Failed
> 
> Dem Burger has never made a profit
> 
> Liberal Pizza is taking money from the tax payers
> 
> Socialist Ice Cream Shop is going under too.
> 
> Capitlist Steakhouse is doing fine. Excellent steak and Chops
Click to expand...


My god dude, you should be embarrassed for such a gay post.  I was mortified my damn self just for reading it.


----------



## High_Gravity

AfroFogey said:


> It would be nice if they all went  under.



Yeh it would be great if all these companies went under and all the employees lost their jobs, asshole.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit Red Robins and Sonics are on there, I like those places, they better not shut down Arbys, I love those Roast Beefs, I been eating them since I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Red Robin goes under I'm going down with the ship.
Click to expand...


If Churchs Chicken goes under I will be in the streets protesting.


----------



## Nosmo King

Where was all this concern when Jones and Laughlin went under?  Or Crucible Steel?  Or Wheeling Pittsburgh?

Save the french fries but flush the steel industry.

Land of the Free.


----------



## AfroFogey

High_Gravity said:


> AfroFogey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they all went  under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh it would be great if all these companies went under and all the employees lost their jobs, asshole.
Click to expand...

Hey it would save me the eye sore and strips mall those terrible places anchor. Those who lose the jobs would have a marketable skill in a now undeserved market, they'd be alright.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Has anyone here seen or heard anything about the place named Fazoli's closing up? I am wondering because there is one in my area and it is supposed to close. I hope that the whole chain isn't fading away because I love their pizza and their bread sticks!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Missourian

I have seen alot of empty Sonics in my travels...which sucks...they make the best burgers east of in & out,  imo.

I just came from Elberton, GA...there was an empty Sonic there...strange to see fast food business closed up.


Arby's and Wendy's aren't fairing much better in the empty building department.

I assume Red Robin is a Northeast chain,  cuz I've never heard of them...but I avoid the Northeast like it was the epicenter of the zombie apocalyptic...(no comment on how close or far from the truth I feel that might be).

I totally agree with that comedian who said no one ever intends to go to Denny's...you just end up there.

Appleby's is too expensive.

But the number one fast food restaurant that SHOULD go out of business is Mcdonalds.

People only eat there out of habit...the food is terrible and they are slow as molasses...they should be forced to scrub the words fast AND food from their premises as a violations of truth in advertising.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Well I saw earlier today that my local Fazoli's is now closed. Happy birthday to me! I'm going to miss the place!   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Skull Pilot

I don't eat at any of those places.

I went to Red Robin once but they won't cook a burger medium rare so I left never to return.


----------

